# Algun circuito para encendido?



## lokillo (Ene 23, 2008)

hola chikos del foro, tengo un problema con la llave de encendido del auto , ya que esta se calienta cuando se utiliza el vehiculo y los cables se queman muy rapido, quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun encendido por rele o algo por el estilo. para que no circule mucha corriente por la chapa. y solo sirva para manejar poca corriente....

Gracias


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 23, 2008)

Lo que tenés que hacer en un caso así, es tratar de encontrar en qué lugar está el alto consumo del circuito y solucionarlo en vez tratar de reforzarlo. Imaginate que si se estan quemando los cables, en cualquier momento te quedás sin auto.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Yo creo que lo que esta pasando es un corto! Recuerden que la intensidad de la bateria del carro no es de 100 mA jejejejeje...


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 24, 2008)

Fijate de donde viene que casi seguro es un corto! un cable pelado cerca del chasis...
Sino armá una instalación nueva (solo de ese cable) y así lo encontraras

Saludos.


----------



## lokillo (Ene 30, 2008)

hola chikos, estuve revisando y me di cuanta que solo en la noche se me calentaba la chapa....
y me di cuanta que cuando enciendo las luces, cualquiera que sea , se me calienta el cable que da el primer contacto,
puse el priemr contacto sin andar el motor y encendi todas las luces y se calento ese puro cable...

a ver si me pueden guiar....


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Feb 1, 2008)

Lokillo...trata de reemplazar la chapa de contacto ya que esta con el uso toman cierta olgura por el desgaste y cuando un contacto electrico no es bueno produce la temperatura que mencionas aunque la corriente que circula sea la misma de siempre

Suerte


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 13, 2008)

mira aver si tienes algun componente que este medio suelto y vaya produciendo chispas o algo por le mal contacto o que de algun bache se te aya juntado en algun punto positivo con masa en lso cables de las lamparas o de los antiniebas o mria los pilotos traseros que con la luz de freno suelen dar fayos de esos raros desconectalas aver y ves mriando foco por foco


----------

